# Rice



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I bet you're right. Even if there isn't a rice shortage, manufacturers and retailers never need an excuse to rip off their customers.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

McSwede said:


> How is the apparent shortage of rice going to affect the foods we feed?
> 
> The discussions about Nutro lamb and rice, among others, and the shortage of rice supplies in this country have me wondering. Will rice based pet foods disappear?
> 
> I hope not but I'll bet the prices will start going through the roof before long.


Wonder how much/where rice is grown in the US?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

where our family lives in Arkansas it is all rice fields & huge rice graineries...


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> where our family lives in Arkansas it is all rice fields & huge rice graineries...



That must be in the south.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.mapsofworld.com/usa/thematic-maps/usa-rice-oats-growing-area.html

This shows a map of where rice is grown in the US.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Prices of everything are going to go through the roof if they havent already.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Adriennelane said:


> That must be in the south.


around Pangurn/Searcy area (on the way to Pangburn, don't remember the names of the towns on the way)


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> around Pangurn/Searcy area (on the way to Pangburn, don't remember the names of the towns on the way)


Yeah, east of Little Rock is pretty much rice country.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Pangburn is about an hour north (& a little bit east) of Little Rock. If my FIL hadn't told me what was grown there-I wouldn't have noticed that it was rice...


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

When I worked at the State Geological Commission, I dealt a great deal with topo maps. All the maps east of LR were basically flat. but it does make good riceland.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't done any reading on the rice shortage, but what exactly is causing the shortage?


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

RICE IT UP ...

http://www.greenpeace.org/canada/en/footer-pages/search-results?q=RICE+


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I haven't done any reading on the rice shortage, but what exactly is causing the shortage?


Read all about it

http://www.guardian.co.uk/feedarticle?id=7481014


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Most of the rice producing countries are not allowing exports because of shortages and those that are have such a high tariff that it doesn;t make it worthwile. CNN did a program on it last might.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Is it just me or would there not be a panic if the media didn't help facilitate it?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> Is it just me or would there not be a panic if the media didn't help facilitate it?


AMEN to that!!!! You know the average Sam's Club shopper didn't decide on their own that supply was so short they needed to stock up on rice and flour. This seems like more Y2K malarkey.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> AMEN to that!!!! You know the average Sam's Club shopper didn't decide on their own that supply was so short they needed to stock up on rice and flour. This seems like more Y2K malarkey.


Not really. Read this:

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/17/b...7c&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, you know many people say there is no such thing as Global Warming or climate change because of it. Is this drought unusual or is this part of the ongoing argument that its naturally cyclic?


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Well, you know many people say there is no such thing as Global Warming or climate change because of it. Is this drought unusual or is this part of the ongoing argument that its naturally cyclic?



Who knows??

I'm skeptical of global warming myself but the fact remains a processor of enough rice to feed 20 million people has shutdown. The result is a global shortage of rice. Now imagine what happens if the recent flooding in eastern Arkansas has a negative effect on domestic rice production as Arkansas is one of the major rice producing states. 

That would make a bad situation worse.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not a believer in global warming / climate change, and no don't try to convince me otherwise. You can't and won't. Droughts happen, floods happen. They've happened since the Earth began. Seventy years ago my grandparents didn't blame the Dust Bowl on carbon footprints. There was just a drought. Climates change. Frankly we've had the coldest winter in ages here. We're getting more than enough rain, but it evens out from the years we didn't get enough. The commodities markets are where many investors are placing their money what with the mortgage crisis and what-not. Commodities prices are based on supply, demand, and speculation. Don't you think it's interesting that the prices of commodities keeps going up while other investments are bottoming out? It's market manipulation, pure and simple, and we, as a whole people, are buying into it.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> I'm not a believer in global warming / climate change, and no don't try to convince me otherwise. You can't and won't. Droughts happen, floods happen. They've happened since the Earth began. Seventy years ago my grandparents didn't blame the Dust Bowl on carbon footprints. There was just a drought. Climates change. Frankly we've had the coldest winter in ages here. We're getting more than enough rain, but it evens out from the years we didn't get enough. The commodities markets are where many investors are placing their money what with the mortgage crisis and what-not. Commodities prices are based on supply, demand, and speculation. Don't you think it's interesting that the prices of commodities keeps going up while other investments are bottoming out? It's market manipulation, pure and simple, and we, as a whole people, are buying into it.


Like I said I'm not a believer in global warming but I do know that winters in Springdale aren't as severe as they used to be. Back in the late '80s I remember -14 degrees one night. It hasn't been below 0 in Springdale in a long time. This past winter was colder than it has been the last 10 years or so but not near as cold as 20 or 25 years ago. 

Yes there is market manipulation in commodities but it's obvious that the deal with rice is strictly a supply and demand issue. Not enough supply to meet the demand. The same is happening with chicken feed which comes from corn. Pilgrims Pride (Larger than Tyson's) recently closed 6 facilities due to the huge jump in feed prices.

The whole point of this thread was to get people thinking about what happens if their favorite dog food suddenly is unavailable to them due to ingredient supply problems. Which appears is the case with Nutro. If rice gets in too short of supply, I doubt the dog food industry would continue to afford it as an ingredient. That would trouble me as my two are not freinds with many grains commonly found in dog food.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I wonder how the oat market is doing? Oats would be fine for dog food. Rye? 

If the rice market impacts the dog food market, and the prices rise, I'd definitely buy the grain free instead of paying more for grains.

A lot of things are impacting the food prices. Corn which is fed to livestock is more expensive because a lot is being diverted to the bio-fuel market. So the farmers pay more for corn, and we pay more for meat.

And then there are the gasoline prices.....yikes.

I think we need to grow lots and lots of rice. And the rice eating nations that are holding us hostage to their oil, should be told that we'll trade a barrel of rice for a barrel of oil. Perhaps the price of oil would come down then.


----------

